

How a Dev From China won $9000 in Microsoft's HTML5 Contest - crabasa
http://devblog.edankwan.com/2011/06/07/how-did-i-make-music-can-be-fun-part-1/

======
username3
The winning HTML5 app, Music Can Be Fun --
<http://musiccanbefun.edankwan.com/>

~~~
nxn
Good lord that is slow. Either an update screwed my browser up or this person
needs to change their approach or optimize something.

------
jzting
Looks very similar to <http://www.sinuousgame.com/>

~~~
crabasa
The developer of Sinuous (Hakim El Hattab) was actually a runner-up in Dev
Unplugged with his new app "Coil":

<https://microsoft.promo.eprize.com/ie9app/gallery?id=212>

------
cosecant
Misleading. China != Hong Kong.

------
mijnpc
The font type is horrible to read.

